# Kitchen rudder



## Steamup (Dec 21, 2013)

Just for something a little different I thought I might try my hand at making a Kitchen rudder.
This video shows how it will work when its finished:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmr2P20ny_o[/ame]
And the hull it will go in:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fryd0GuLjWY[/ame]
Mark


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 21, 2013)

Great looking launch. Love to see it in operation.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 21, 2013)

So how does this thing work? Are you able to open only one side to steer or does the whole thing swivel?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 22, 2013)

I confess google is my friend but here is a great chart.











Tin


----------



## Steamup (Feb 3, 2014)

I have now completed the Kitchen rudder.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFz_snfmJ48[/ame]
The servo stall which you may notice has also been corrected since the video was shot.


----------

